# How this plant is called?



## Nessert (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi everyone! 
i want to know the name of the floating plant in this aquarium










thanx 4 reading me n___n


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

From the site listed on the picture -


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Do Baby Tears do well when left floating? I love this look, but I've heard that Baby Tears need a good substrate.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

they do just fine floating  in fact most stems do!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

those doesn't look like baby tears really, the stems are too.. stemy? lol


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

aokashi said:


> they do just fine floating  in fact most stems do!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


That's awesome! I didn't think I could grow them, but I may give it a shot now!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

It's HM, not the dwarf variety. I used to have a carpet of the stuff ~.< 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

